# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Курите ли вы?

## darkwood

Курите ли вы и почему? если да, то как думаете чем помогает вам?
я курю... пыталась бросить, а потом подумала: " а к черту, все равно умру. зато быстрее".

----------


## Pechalka

Курила 3 мес. пока жила с бывшим в его городе и с его родителями.Доводил и + еще в напряг было с его родителями жить,хоть и хорошо относились.Вот так снимала напряжение.Сейчас бывает редко одну возьму сигарету(у матери сворую) и выкурю.Но меня от курения колбасит,поэтому бросаю,уже много раз было,когда начинала,затем колбасило и приходилось опять бросать(((
Чем помогает? ну временно как наркотик на мозг,пока куришь действие идет,если очень много дыма в себя вдохнуть,но быстро проходит.Когда курила,больше 3 часов не могла без сигарет,даже ночью вставала и на балкон.А так за день 10-12 сигарет выкуривала.

----------


## darkwood

я обычно по 5-10 курю... 
колбасит да, бывает... но с ними лучше, чем без них. тем более, посмотришь на это все, тут волей неволей хочется сигарету в зубы(

----------


## Omega

я вот всегда хотел курить, с ранних лет (как не странно). но начал года 3 назад. хуле, мне нравится, приятно. врачи говорят что проблемы с сердцем какие то,витаминки выписали ну такое...  насчет помогает, ето точно. даже непредставляю чем бы отвлекался без них.  :Smile:

----------


## darkwood

во во...)))

----------


## Pechalka

А у меня нет проблем с сердцем(проверяла у врача и ЭКГ делала,всё в норме),но когда курю,то жжение и боль.Вот и приходиться бросать(

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Не курю, но пробовала. И вообще чтобы курить для начала нужно научиться это делать.

----------


## darkwood

это не так сложно))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

наверно я не пытаюсь научиться, потому что не хочу как большинство зависеть от сигарет. ненавижу от чего- либо зависеть. люди и так от еды и питья зависят каждый день.

----------


## darkwood

люди от многого зависят...

----------


## Omega

если жжет то точно нужно бросать) но б..я, как ето приятно!)  смотря что курить еще) я себе раньше все отдельно покупал все качественное, а потом на машинке  крутил) потом лень стало.

----------


## Pechalka

я курила вот такие 


Но если бы щас курила,то перешла бы на мятные,я как-то забыла,что мятные есть,а я мяту обожаю!

----------


## Pechalka

Выходит значит жжение,боль только у меня..

----------


## darkwood

мятные сердцу вредны... а гламур мне не нравится.
я люблю Мальбаро Голд)

----------


## Pechalka

предпочтение тонким отдаю.

----------


## Omega

винстон))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

что чувствует человек когда курит?

----------


## darkwood

по большей часть расслабление. успокаивает. 
эти 5-7 минут, отвлекает от проблем..

----------


## Игорёк

Тонкие суперлегкие, не особо вредны, нет никаких последствий.

----------


## одинКАКвсе

курю с 18 лет пытался бросит не бросил ....когда то я шутил вот будут мне платить за то что не куриш то брошу ))сейчас на работе нам доплачивают не куряшим а я сёровно не бросил ...а нашёт чем помогают курение  думаю не чем.... вообще просто привычка

----------


## Pechalka

> Тонкие суперлегкие, не особо вредны, нет никаких последствий.


  у меня есть

----------


## Игорёк

я категоричен в отношении женского курения. а насчет тонких-суперлегких и их последсвий, имел ввиду что нет кашля, ощущения отравлености организма, хотя это не значит что они не вредны. Раньше я курил обычные крепкие, был кашель, тошнота по утрам, сухость во рту. Так было несколько лет. Тонкие попробовал первый раз в середине января этого года, сначала просто легкие, потом еще легче, и после этого простые сигареты вообще не могу курить, плохо становится, и противно. Так что слабакам можно использовать такой вариант. При том что совершенно никакого дискомфорта нет, скорее наоборот. Жалею только о том что я раньше не открыл для себя эти сигареты.

----------


## Pechalka

Затем я перешла на гламур(двойку), они показались мне очень легкими и решила курить их...

...но все-равно через пару дней курения даже этих мне становилось плохо...потому и бросила,но честно если бы не было проблем от сигарет,то курила бы до конца дней...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

А я читала, что когда пипл курит, то испытывает почти оргазм. Это правда???

----------


## Гражданин

Нет.

----------


## Игорёк

> А я читала, что когда пипл курит, то испытывает почти оргазм. Это правда???


 Откудаж у вас такая интересная информация, мадам ?)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Из инета. Про другой оргазм пипл имел в виду, не сексуальный! А про курящий наверно

----------


## Игорёк

это что-то из серии - "страна потеряла любимого артиста", рядом с фотографией какого-нибудь Киркорова )

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Рассказал бы лучше кто нить в подробностях, что еще ощущает человек во время курения помимо расслабленности и успокоения :Wink:

----------


## Dementiy

Расслабленность? Успокоение? Кто вам сказал такое?

Банальная наркотическая зависимость и ничего более.
"Положительным", если можно так выразиться, является лишь иллюзия снятия стресса.
Как у Цоя: 

_Но если есть в кармане пачка сигарет,
Значит все не так уж плохо на сегодняшний день.

_Впрочем, это всего лишь иллюзия.

Лень, страх, социальная неприспособленность и т.п. заставляют человека искать утешение во всякого рода чудодейственных средствах (талисманы, молитвы, четки, заячьи лапки и прочее).
Сигареты просто одно из этих заблуждений.
Ну а так, они ничем не помогают, чего нельзя сказать о действиях связанных с курением.  Взять, тот же перекур как способ отдохнуть/переключится.

Перенос положительных моментов на сигареты - это самообман, от которого потом очень тяжело избавиться.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Расслабленность? Успокоение? Кто вам сказал такое?


 На предыдущей странице сказали.



> заячьи лапки


 Что это? :EEK!:

----------


## _lamer

> Ганжубас надо курить, отличный антидепрессант, наполнит вашу жизнь яркими красками. Правда ганжа может быть мостом к тяжёлым наркотикам, но это только на руку суициднику. Подсядите на геру и смерть найдёт вас быстрее чем вы её.


   Ты на свой опыт ориентируешься? Я перестаю тебе доверять..такое ощущение, что ты сам не знаешь что советуешь..или я слишком категоричен?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Чтобы получать кайф от курения нужно научиться курить, а чтобы научиться нужно через мучения пройти. Это значит, что поначалу тошнит, шатает, когда затягиваешься и кашляешь, а потом этого уже нет- все это мне моя сестрица говорила, вот поэтому и не учусь, т.к. Не хочу чтобы меня вот так колбасило первое время и чтобы зависимость от сигарет была тоже не хочу. Когда я баловалась, то никакого кайфа, зависимости не было, потому что глубоко не затягивалась. И еще удивлялась как люди от этого зависят

----------


## Игорёк

Странная лоика.. так бы никто и не продолжал, если сразу ненравится.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Чтобы получать кайф от курения нужно научиться курить, а чтобы научиться нужно через мучения пройти. Это значит, что поначалу тошнит, шатает, когда затягиваешься и кашляешь, а потом этого уже нет- все это мне моя сестрица говорила, вот поэтому и не учусь, т.к.


 
Чушь  несла  сестрица.  Я  от  первой   затяжки  так  улетел,  так   приятно голова  закружилась.  Курил  одну  за  одной  пока  плохо   не  становилось, но это просто я  такой  ненасытный.

А  сейчас  уже никакого  кайфа.  С  трудом  затяжки  делаю,  кашляю.   Легкие  забились  уже. 
Перестал  пока  курить  а  то  кашель  постоянно.   Такое  ощущение  что я  объелся  сигаретами.


Вообще,  сигареты  ничто  по   сравнению  с  алкоголем,  так  что  их  особенно  уважать не  стоит.   Слишком  слабое  удовольствие.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

значит просто у всех по разному.

----------


## microbe

> Вообще, сигареты ничто по сравнению с алкоголем, так что их особенно уважать не стоит.


 *Хрустальная принцесса*, я при алкогольном опьянение вообще курю как паровоз.

----------


## zatvornik

не курю, и не пробовал, ибо не понимаю - зачем это надо.. понты, да и только.

----------


## Omega

да ладно понты, я вон ныкаюсь всегда, мне стыдно на людях курить. но всеровно нравится.

----------


## zatvornik

> да ладно понты, я вон ныкаюсь всегда, мне стыдно на людях курить. но всеровно нравится.


 а по какой причине начал? так, чисто ради интереса спрашиваю.

----------


## Omega

я всегда хотел курить, больше наблюдая за взрослыми в детстве. когда вырос выпала такая возможность. вот и начал. попробовал, понравилось.   дым, жар в горле. приятные ощущения просто. не очень часто. несколько в день, когда есть возможность, самые легкие.
но сам считаю что ето как есть на людях. не прилично.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

сейчас попробовала курить, затянулась и закашлялась. Так у всех когда начинают?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

у меня в детстве странное понятие было. когда я видела, что возле школы курят малолетки, то считала, что раз начали рано, то они плохие люди.

----------


## _lamer

сначала кашляют потому что не было опыта, потом от хронического бронхита  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
много курить начал в Пятёрочке. кто работал грущиком поймет. до этого от случая к случаю, лет с 19ти.

----------


## nain

По моему что сигареты, что алкоголь, анаша, план, спайс, кислота, скорость, ханка и прочая хрень просто наркотики. Каждый делает свой выбор, я остановился на 1м , 2 и 7м(в редких случаях) вариантах

----------


## Rum

Курение никогда не было привычкой, курила когда депрессия доходила до тотального П.
Сейчас просто не хочется, так что не курила уже очень давно.

----------


## U.F.O.

курю с 11 лет и никакой зависимости могу бросить в любой момент

----------


## Kales

Когда лет 12 было, то месяц курила. ЛМ синие, как сейчас помню) кто-то из взрослых наставлял, что вот де нельзя курить, а то потом зависимость и бросить не сможешь. Ну естественно я про себя взбунтовалась (я и не смогу бросить?)) Но чтобы доказать себе, что смогу бросить, это ж сначала надо курить) ну решила курить ровно месяц (маловато, как сейчас понимаю) по несколько сигарет в день. На второй где-то неделе я уже ненавидела курить, но стойко месяц допинала в тот же духе и в тот же миг без всяких проблем бросила) что в моей голове вообще в то время было - хз, но не курю до сих пор, даже если в компании курящей затянусь, то сразу понимаю - не мое)

----------


## Kales

> *Kales*, в 12 лет это, конечно, сильно, последствий не было? А ваши родственники/родители были курящими? Я в детстве часто находилась среди курящих. Смотря опять на тему детей, часто вижу картину идущей матери с ребёнком в коляске и сигаретой, неприятное зрелище и как надо не думать о ребёнке....


 Ну какие там последствия, организм молодой все-таки. Папа курит и пьет, мама не пьет и не курит. Но я до восьми лет вообще жила в очень нравственном, скажем так, месте. При женщинах не матерились мужчины, пьяных в стельку не видела, о том, что есть нищие, узнала только на родине любимой, все красивые, сильные и молодые в общем) 
Да, Chill, коробит такое осознанное родительство, как игрушку заводят..

----------


## Чувак

Курю 17 лет подряд. Бросить не получается ну совсем никак. Просто совсем. Бывает что держусь два дня, бывает и два месяца, а потом всё по новой. Уже имею проблемы с сердечно-сосудистой системой из-за этого. В наши дни давно уж пересел на вот такую штуку:

Дешевле, удобнее, не воняет. Но никотин всё тот же. 
После бросания через 2 часа начинается ломка. Такое состояние что всё готов отдать за затяжку. Становишься нервным, всё бесит. Можешь даже натворить делов, наброситья на кого-нибудь. Сильно пробивает на жрать, и съедаешь за день больше чем стоит пачка сигарет, поэтому думаешь лучше бы я курил. А я выкуриваю эквивалент пачки в день. Я давно не покупаю обычные сигареты, и увидев сейчас цены на них, просто офигел. Раньше пробовал заменять один наркотик на другой - никотин на алкоголь. И толк был, но потом стал понимать что это тоже не дело так как напивался вхлам каждый день. Пробовал жвачки и таблетки. Вышла даже анекдотичная ситуация: я жую жвачку от курения и при этом курю. Сейчас я даже не представляю как с этим быть, надоело курить, и не курить тоже не получается.

----------


## Kales

> Такое место вообще возможно?) Я с раннего возраста видела все вредные привычки людей и минусы, не могу представить что может быть иначе. По-моему все в детстве сталкиваются с этим. А у вас выглядит как детство Будды Шакьямуни.


 Все проще) военные городки за пределами России (в СССР, впрочем это было, но именно Россию выделяли как истинную родину). Видимо тех, кого отправляли во всякие республики, как-то отбирали, потому что я была, похоже, с элитой)

----------


## Чувак

> Изображение не открывается, там что-то вроде электронных?


 У меня открывается, да, там вейп. Электронные сигареты - это название уже устарело. Так называли их когда они только появились. Но тогда они были совсем плохие, не качественные, нельзя было регулировать тягу, и стоили очень дорого. Пересесть на них тоже не получалось. Заряда не хватало даже на рабочий день, пар был как у самых слабых табачных сигарет, и постоянно ломались. Сейчас же заряда хватает на 2 суток, при этом можно носить с собой сменную батарею. Жидкости в продаже сколько угодно, стоит она копейки, а сам аппарат не ломается годами, нужно лишь 1 раз в пару месяцев менять испаритель, который стоит 100 рублей. Есть ещё куча всяких фишек: менять сопротивление, напряжение, вкусы, но я этим не заморачиваюсь. Мне даже вкус без разницы.

----------


## Kales

> У меня открывается, да, там вейп. Электронные сигареты - это название уже устарело. Так называли их когда они только появились. Но тогда они были совсем плохие, не качественные, нельзя было регулировать тягу, и стоили очень дорого. Пересесть на них тоже не получалось. Заряда не хватало даже на рабочий день, пар был как у самых слабых табачных сигарет, и постоянно ломались. Сейчас же заряда хватает на 2 суток, при этом можно носить с собой сменную батарею. Жидкости в продаже сколько угодно, стоит она копейки, а сам аппарат не ломается годами, нужно лишь 1 раз в пару месяцев менять испаритель, который стоит 100 рублей. Есть ещё куча всяких фишек: менять сопротивление, напряжение, вкусы, но я этим не заморачиваюсь. Мне даже вкус без разницы.


 А новомодные лифты как, не помогают? Ни запаха, ни вкуса, а шатает, говорят знакомые, как с пачки, выкуренной разом. Они разные, есть посильнее, есть послабее.

----------


## Kales

> Такое место вообще возможно?) Я с раннего возраста видела все вредные привычки людей и минусы, не могу представить что может быть иначе. По-моему все в детстве сталкиваются с этим. А у вас выглядит как детство Будды Шакьямуни.


 Да надо в детстве сталкиваться с плохим, это правильно с точки зрения взросления. В меру, конечно. А из условного рая попасть резко с условный ад - ну не каждый ребенок выдержит.

----------


## Чувак

Всё, голова не соображает. Написал что курю 17 лет. Не могу простые арифметические действия выполнить. 37 минус 15 = 22. Вот столько я курю. А сигары мне не зашли, слишком крепкие и дорогие.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Зачем курить? Это невкусно!

Кофе с молоком и сахаром с плиткой молочного шокололада и печеньем, чаек с "Киевским" тортом или вафелькой и клубничным или малиновым вареньем, шот темного рома с долькой апельсина, посыпанной корицей - другое дело.

----------


## June

Я в детстве пару раз пробовал покурить, не понравилось. Недавно встречался с институтскими одногруппниками, попробовал кальян покурить, тоже не понял, зачем люди это делают. Видимо, организм такой, не принимает эту отраву. Хотя отец курил всю жизнь, брат курил по сигарете каждые пять минут, пока не бросил.

----------


## microbe

Раньше курил по пачке в день, сейчас пачка на 3-4 дня, хочу бросить но пока не могу. Зимой вообще пачка на 5-6 дней.

----------


## Wasted

> Раньше курил по пачке в день, сейчас пачка на 3-4 дня, хочу бросить но пока не могу. Зимой вообще пачка на 5-6 дней.


 
А под бухло сколько?

----------


## microbe

Когда балдой пол пачки улетает, если не курить балдым то больше выпьешь.

----------


## Wasted

> Когда балдой пол пачки улетает, если не курить балдым то больше выпьешь.


 
Согласен.

----------

